# I need a fork with an extra long steerer tube...



## AK4900PA (Apr 27, 2005)

I picked out my fork to replace the Judy TT that came stock on my bike. I ordered a Reba SL Air, but when I got it (after a two month backorder) I realized the steerer tube was way too short and it wouldn't fit my bike (Trek 4500, 24" frame). Now im on the hunt for another fork that will actually fit. I'm looking for a fork with 100mm-120mm of travel, >32mm stanchion tubes, and I would prefer air over springs. The catch is that it needs a steerer tube length of at least 11.5", preferably over 12".  If you guys know of anything that would suit my needs I'd apreciate your insight. My absolute budget for the fork right now is $600. Id prefer to keep it closer to what I paid for the Reba though ($290) so im not shelling out a whole lot more out of pocket. Thanks guys!


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Call the manufacturers directly.

I know that when you call Manitou Tech Support, you usually get a real live knowledgeable human to help you.

Just curious why you don't want coils springs???


----------



## AK4900PA (Apr 27, 2005)

I'll take coil springs if thats what is available, but I just prefer the ease of adjustablility with the air forks. I'm thinking my options may be fairly limited, but I'll call around and see.


----------



## EkoMan (Mar 28, 2005)

*White Brothers*

We can build any of our forks with longer steer tubes for a slight additional charge. We do this on a regular basis.

We have whichever travel you would prefer, and we specialize in air springs. We are the original 32mm stanchion fork manufacturer (1997), and still build the stiffest, lightest forks on the market (according to an independant test). We support every fork ever made by White Brothers with full parts service.

Sorry for the shameless plug, but we have exactly what you are looking for. Give us a call or visit your local retailer and have them call us 800-999-8277.

Jason


----------



## AK4900PA (Apr 27, 2005)

The XC-1.0 looks like it may fit the bill. Its right on the edge of my budget, but it does look like a very nice fork.


----------



## fredrick flintstone (Jun 1, 2004)

*machine shop*

have you considered going to a local machine shop and having them make a longer steerer tube for your new fork? it would take less than 10 miunites start to finish with the proper tools and steel on hand. im not sure of your forks construction but most steerer tubes are just pressed in.


----------



## AK4900PA (Apr 27, 2005)

I had never thought of having it modified. I wish someone had mentioned that before I sent the fork back to Jenson this morning.


----------

